# Best masks you've seen to fight the plague



## Gardenlover (Apr 5, 2020)

Background


----------



## Duster (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Apr 5, 2020)

I DON'T HAVE a picture of it but it's quite impressive!  Someone took a plastic 5 gallon water bottle and cut ou tthe bottom.  Over the head and looks rediculous but very protective!


----------



## Duster (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 6, 2020)

Duster said:


> View attachment 98188


Scary!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I DON'T HAVE a picture of it but it's quite impressive!  Someone took a plastic 5 gallon water bottle and cut ou tthe bottom.  Over the head and looks rediculous but very protective!


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 6, 2020)

This is my choice for a mask and I just lifted it off the shelf....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve got a choice of 99.97 % effective or 95% effective


----------

